# My Collection Cypripedium hybrid 2011



## Hakone (Dec 9, 2011)

Aki 
Anne 
Gisela 
Hank Small 
Michael white 
Princess 
Rascal 
Sabine 
Sabine white 
Sabine helle 
Ulla Silkens 
x andrewsii 
x columbianum 
Münster
Birgit
Victoria


----------



## Dido (Dec 9, 2011)

did you get Münster dierectly from V. 
Or where did you get it. 

Are the princes from the old cross, or from the frosch cross.


----------



## Hakone (Dec 9, 2011)

Anne and Münster are from my friend Dieter.

princess is from Judith Prins

Michael white, Sabine white , Sabine helle, Birgit and Victoria are from Frosch


----------



## Hakone (Dec 10, 2011)

cypripedium Anne


----------



## Hakone (Dec 10, 2011)

cypripedium Rascal


----------



## Hakone (Dec 10, 2011)

Ulla Silkens


----------



## Hakone (Dec 10, 2011)

Cypripedium x andrewsii 




Cypripedium Aki


----------



## Hakone (Dec 10, 2011)

cypripedium Sabine


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 10, 2011)

Is there any slipper you don't have Hakone???


----------



## Marc (Dec 11, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Is there any slipper you don't have Hakone???



I haven't seen him post any Selenipediums yet.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice! 

What is Sabine helle? 

Is Sabine white using two alba parents, or is it just a pale form?


----------



## Hakone (Dec 11, 2011)

Cypripedium Sabine helle = Cypripedium 'Sabine Pastell'

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...88059508361&page=1&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0


----------



## Hakone (Dec 11, 2011)

cypripedium Gabriela




cypripedium Hank Small


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 11, 2011)

It's always nice to see your cyps!


----------



## jjkOC (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow! What a garden of terrestrial slippers! I especially like the copper tones of the Rascal.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Cypripedium Sabine helle = Cypripedium 'Sabine Pastell'



If Sabine Pastel is white, then what is Sabine white? Is there a difference? Do you have pictures of the three different Sabines you have listed?


----------



## Hakone (Dec 12, 2011)

Hakone said:


> cypripedium Sabine



sabine white and sabine pastell are still not flower


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2011)

Okay. Hopefully they all three bloom this spring, then you can take pictures and show us.


----------



## Dido (Dec 13, 2011)

So much I know. 

Sabine alba has macranthos alba in the cross. 
The same if for Michael alba. And the other one, there is used forms which liek to have light color. 
Like for Birgit Pastell they use the same parents. 
Mine are seedlings in the second year, but Forsch plants from Winert sell this Hybrids near bloom size. 
Ron have them for sale
http://www.gardensatposthill.com/website/StoreCypripedium.html
At least some of them. 
Have baught myself a Birgit pastell bear flowering size and have a big Birgit which has now 4 growth, but did not flowering till now. 
Hope she will do it next year.


----------

